#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Περιεχόμενα τοπογραφικού διαγράμματος εκτός σχεδίου πόλεως (Αθήνα, 14.03.201 3 Αρ. Πρωτ.: οικ.1205 ΥΠΕΚΑ)

## advice4u

Το τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα που κατατίθεται στις Υπηρεσίες  Δόμησης για έκδοση άδειας δόμησης σε ακίνητο εκτός σχεδίου θα πρέπει να περιέχει τα  στοιχεία που περιγράφονται παρακάτω:
                1.Πλήρη και λεπτομερή αποτύπωση του γεωτεμαχίου, με τα υφιστάμενα  και μελλοντικά  κτίσματα. 
                Εμφανή όρια γεωτεμαχίου, μοναδιαία αρίθμηση κορυφών  γεωτεμαχίου και κτισμάτων
                (υφιστάμενων και μελλοντικών), πίνακας συν/νων των   κορυφών αυτών σε ΕΓΣΑ Ά87 και διαστάσεις ορίων γεωτεμαχίου και  κτισμάτων. 
                Σε περίπτωση που το γεωτεμάχιο προέρχεται από διοικητική   πράξη διανομής ή αναδασμού του Υπουργείου Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και  διαθέτει  συν/νες σε σύστημα αναφοράς διαφορετικό από το ΕΓΣΑ  ΅87, θα  πρέπει να αναφέρονται και οι  συντεταγμένες σύμφωνα με αυτό.
                2.Πλήρη υψομετρική αποτύπωση του γεωτεμαχίου. 
                Απόδοση υψομέτρων στις κορυφές του γεωτεμαχίου και όπου   απαιτείται απόδοση υψομετρικών καμπυλών ή άλλων χαρακτηριστικών  υψομετρικών  σημείων.
                3.Αποτύπωση της τομής των ορίων του  γεωτεμαχίου με τα όρια των ομόρων και αναγραφή
                στοιχείων ομόρων ιδιοκτητών.
                4.Απεικόνιση θεσμικών γραμμών (Γραμμή αιγιαλού –παραλίας,  όριο απαλλοτρίωσης, 
                οριοθέτηση δασικής έκτασης από πράξη χαρακτηρισμού  κ.λ.π.) όπου απαιτείται.
                5.Χαρακτηρισμός, πλάτος οδών και σχετικές αποφάσεις  χαρακτηρισμού
                6.Ισχύοντες όροι δόμησης με τις παρεκκλίσεις τους στην  περιοχή, διατάγματα όρων δόμησης και χρήσεων γης.
                7.Οδοιπορικό σκαρίφημα της θέσης του ακινήτου με   απεικόνιση χαρακτηριστικών –αναγνωρίσιμων σημείων ή απεικόνιση της θέσης  του  ακινήτου επί αποσπάσματος δορυφορικής εικόνας ή Φύλλου Χάρτη Γ.Υ.Σ. κλίμακας 1:5000.
                8.Απεικόνιση  της  θέσης του ακινήτου επί διαγράμματος  διανομής ή αναδασμού του Υπουργείου  Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης (εφόσον  εμπίπτει σε εποικιστική περιοχή)
                9.Δήλωση μηχανικού, στην οποία αναφέρονται όλες οι  δηλώσεις σχετικά με:
                ·την αρτιότητα του γεωτεμαχίου  (κατά κανόνα, κατά  παρέκκλιση ή σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 25 του Ν.1337/83)  δορυφορικής εικόνας ή  Φύλλου Χάρτη Γ.Υ.Σ. κλίμακας 1:5000.
                8.Απεικόνιση της θέσης του ακινήτου επί διαγράμματος  διανομής ή αναδασμού του ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ
                Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης (εφόσον εμπίπτει σε εποικιστική  περιοχή)
                9.Δήλωση μηχανικού, στην οποία αναφέρονται όλες οι  δηλώσεις σχετικά με:
                ·την αρτιότητα του γεωτεμαχίου  (κατά κανόνα, κατά  παρέκκλιση ή σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 25 του Ν.1337/83) τη θέση  του  γεωτεμαχίου (εντός-εκτός σχεδίου / οικισμού / ΓΠΣ /ΖΟΕ)
                ·Το αν το γεωτεμάχιο εμπίπτει ή  όχι στις διατάξεις του ν. 1337/1983
                ·Το αν το γεωτεμάχιο εμπίπτει σε  περιοχή λειτουργίας Εθνικού Κτηματολογίου( αναφορά μόνο εφόσον εμπίπτει)
                ·το αν εντός του γεωτεμαχίου  διέρχονται εναέρια γραμμή υψηλής τάσης ΔΕΗ, αγωγός φυσικού αερίου ή ρέμα
                ·Το αν εντός του γεωτεμαχίου και  κατά μήκος του προσώπου του υπάρχουν δέντρα . 
                10.Δήλωσηιδιοκτήτη,όπου οι κύριοι ή οι έχοντες νόμιμο   δικαίωμα δηλώνουν ενυπογράφως στο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα και ευθύνονται  για την  ακρίβεια των δηλουμένων ορίων των οικοπέδων
                τους και για την ύπαρξη και την αιτία του δικαιώματος  τους να ζητήσουν την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης.
                11.Περιγραφικά στοιχεία του γεωτεμαχίου και των υφιστάμενων  κτισμάτων, όπως:
                ·Το εμβαδόν του γεωτεμαχίου και  όλων των υφιστάμενων κτισμάτων
                ·Το σύστημα συν/νων (ΕΓΣΑ Ά87)  και η Μέθοδος εξάρτησης από αυτό
                ·Τυχόν στοιχεία εφαρμογής ειδικών  γραμμών περιορισμού δόμησης, όπως αιγιαλούς, 
                οριοθετήσεις ρεμάτων, απαλλοτριώσεις, εθνικές ή  επαρχιακές οδοί, κ.ά. 
                Στοιχεία υφιστάμενων κτισμάτων (οικοδομικές άδειες,  εγκρίσεις κλπ)
                ·ΚΑΕΚ γεωτεμαχίου, στη περίπτωση που  αυτό εμπίπτει σε περιοχή λειτουργίας Εθνικού
Κτηματολογίου
                12.Υπόμνημα συμβολισμού
                13.Κάναβος σε ΕΓΣΑ Ά87 και προσανατολισμός (βορράς)
                14.Φωτογραφίες του ακινήτου και απεικόνιση της θέσης λήψης  αυτών
              15.Τίτλος σχεδίου σε μέγεθος Α4, στο οποίο αναφέρονται:   στοιχεία Μελετητή, Εργοδότη, Ονομασία έργου, Θέση, Θέμα και Κλίμακα  σχεδίου,  Ημερομηνία σύνταξης και Υπογραφές –Σφραγίδες

----------


## elb

Καλημέρα
Θα μπορούσατε να με ενημερώσετε εάν απαιτείται κάποιου είδους άδεια για τη χρήση αεροφωτογραφιών του κτηματολογίου ως οδοιπορικό σκαρίφημα?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

